# GITD & Reflective spraypaint at Lowe's.



## Blackbeagle (Jan 22, 2006)

Was walking through the paint department, happened to look at the spraypaint section. Don't remember the maker, but noticed that they had added a glow-in-the-dark and a reflective spraypaint to the selection. The GITD would appear to be the older stuff ?sulfide? - says it charges and then will discharge for 2 hours.

The reflective appears to be a topcoat - you put your normal paint on and then spray this stuff over. I'm guessing it has some sort of microbeads in it. Says during the day the topcoat is effectively invisible, but when a beam of light goes directly toward it, it reflects. Lots of possible uses - paint your trailer hitch, mailbox poles, fencing, house numbers... very low key during the day - unlike using something like flourescent orange, say - but supposedly very visible at night.


----------



## ACMarina (Jan 22, 2006)

I have a reflective tape like that on my motorcycle - invisible during the day, but shine a light on there and WHAM!!

I'm gonna have to check out that paint though..


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 22, 2006)

I believe it's the traditional zinc sulphide stuff. I bought a can of it and I'm looking at it right now. It doesn't mention the GITD active material either on the box or the can itself. I'm sure they'd mention it if it was the super-duper stuff.


----------



## monkk (Jan 23, 2006)

LOL @ Photonwrangler's avatar. :laughing:


----------



## LightHearted (Jan 23, 2006)

I saw both of these at Lowe's too. I was most interested in the Rustoleum Refletive Finish. I think it was $6.17 a can. I'd love to hear inpressions from anyone who has used it. Pictures would be even better. I would probably spray my bicycle and helmet if it works well enough. 

http://www.rustoleum.com/product.asp?frm_product_id=647&SBL=1


----------

